# 650i or 630i evga?



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

they are both single pcie..

i am planning to sell one of my cards so that i can buy this.

if i buy the 630i, i got a t1000 mini tower case..

if i buy the 650i i got the ultra big case 

the t1000 looks tiny.. <_< i like tiny

but im aimming for gaming wise. if theres any other single vga slot mobo that beats these evga's im all ears


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> they are both single pcie..
> 
> i am planning to sell one of my cards so that i can buy this.
> 
> ...




Well, here is what we gotta know. 


What games do you play?

Is this just to have a Nvidia Chipset or what?

I would go with the one that hits your fancy the most. But, if you tell more of what your going with more, we can give you the yes, the no, and what we think is the best for you.


----------



## ktr (Jun 21, 2008)

Neither. 

Both are single channel boards, which would alone drop performance about 10-15%. Look at the intel g33/35 chipsets.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 21, 2008)

ktr said:


> Neither.
> 
> Both are single channel boards, which would alone drop performance about 10-15%. Look at the intel g33/35 chipsets.



Single channel as in RAM? 

Then you'd be mistaken, the 650i supports dual channel.

It's a budget gaming board with all the overclocking capabilities found on premium motherboards.

It's only drawback is it cannot take extreme voltages.


----------



## ktr (Jun 21, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Single channel as in RAM?
> 
> Then you'd be mistaken, the 650i supports dual channel.
> 
> ...



Oh, my mistake. I over looked and thought he was comparing the 630 and the 610.  Well if he wants a matx board, go towards the intel G33/35.


----------



## xylomn (Jun 21, 2008)

As your going to be using only one card I'd advise going with an Intel chipset over an Nvidia chipset.  The only reason to use an Nvidia chipset is if you wanted to use SLi.  As your planning to use a single card you'll get better performance out of an Intel chipset


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Cheap p35 would be my vote


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

links please im going for a CHEAP game rig


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you in the US?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

yes. i was thinking of jus selling the cpu and getting the asus m2n sli deluxe, but im scared after reading rma issues


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe this or this. The p35 will offer better overclocking and some better features, but if having a microatx is more important, a g33 or g35 may be a good way to go. Look more around newegg.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

i cant shop at newegg.. they keep sending it to my old adress, thanks though . i only shop at tigerdirect D:


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> i cant shop at newegg.. they keep sending it to my old adress, thanks though . i only shop at tigerdirect D:



What do you mean? I'm sure if you give them a new address, they will send it to you. But you can look for those products on tigerdirect, and others like them, they will likely be a tad more expensive, but shouldn't be anything too bad.

edit: Tiger direct has a poor selection of motherboards I see. If you can do newegg, that would be best. If not, you might even be better off seeing if you have a microcenter, compusa, or other similar store around you (small companies w/ cheap prices).


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

y is that 630i bad? its meant for gamng with 1333fsb and all/


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it this one your looking at? There's nothing necessarily wrong w/ it considering what it is, but it won't allow you to max your hardware and leave room for expansion and upgrades the way other boards could. Also, what proc are you using? You won't be able to oc on that motherboard very much at all. Like someone else said, really the only reason to get nvidia chipsets is if your planning on having an sli set-up. Otherwise it's best to stick w/ intel.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Is it this one your looking at? There's nothing necessarily wrong w/ it considering what it is, but it won't allow you to max your hardware and leave room for expansion and upgrades the way other boards could. Also, what proc are you using? You won't be able to oc on that motherboard very much at all. Like someone else said, really the only reason to get nvidia chipsets is if your planning on having an sli set-up. Otherwise it's best to stick w/ intel.



planning on buying E7200

i wish there was a sli matx ;p and not the evga one..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> planning on buying E7200



Ok well most definately do not buy that board then. It doesn't support 45nm procs, so that's a no-go. You will need a p35, perhaps a g35 will support 45nm too. Before you make a decision, make sure that the board supports 45nm.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

what about the fatal1ty abit matx?


should i just stick with my m2n sli? cuz im thinking of sending this back cuz i think it has sli issues....or something


i posted a problem about this not too long ago about how i would stutter lag with sli enabled.



also recommend me am2 skt mobos.. then i wouldnt need to spend more money on a proc.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Ok well most definately do not buy that board then. It doesn't support 45nm procs, so that's a no-go. You will need a p35, perhaps a g35 will support 45nm too. Before you make a decision, make sure that the board supports 45nm.



how do you knwo it doesnt support 45nm? im new to thise.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok if your looking for 45nm support OUT OF THE BOX, go with P43. If you need a wider range of cpu support a 610i, not much of a difference from that to the 630i/610i boards they just have better onboard graphics. My .02.

EDIT: By P43 I mean something like this ....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138122


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

im still confused.. the 630i wont take 45nm? where can i check to see if x is 45nm 

and what type of CPU works with that 630i? cuz i like that mobo and logan said some good things about it.. and once again newegg is forbidden from me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

I said OUT OF THE BOX, you may have to purchase a 65nm chip for a bios flash to support 45nm. Sorry I should have gave you that information when I originally posted.

And I used that link as example.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> im still confused.. the 630i wont take 45nm? where can i check to see if x is 45nm
> 
> and what type of CPU works with that 630i? cuz i like that mobo and logan said some good things about it.. and once again newegg is forbidden from me



Well, I know the 650i and 680i don't take 45nm, so I can only assume the 630i also doesn't take it. You also won't be able to do much w/ it on that chipset in the way of overclocking, which is critical if your doing cheap gaming. Most vendors have cpu support lists on their websites for their mb, but I can't find it on evga's, but it's probably there somewhere. The p43 suggestion from jr is a good idea, b/c even p35s and the like will need a BIOS update before they can handle the e7200.

Jr, is the p43 an evolution of the g33? Or p31? Or is it something new, do you know?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

im pretty sure g33 will also be a good out of the box 7200, cuz i see builds of quad on it

maybe i should go with the E4700 65nm.. or is that even worse?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> im pretty sure g33 will also be a good out of the box 7200, cuz i see builds of quad on it



Quads, 65nm quads, will go in pretty much any intel chipset. 45nm chips are newer and not always supported. The e7200 is among the newest of the 45nm chips and so it is supported even less. The g33 will probably support it, but almost definately will need a bios update before it can. So no, it won't be good out of the box.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks.. i think im better off picking another CPU. what should i pick on budget?

or should i just bite the bullet and buy an sli asus.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, well, I'm not sure, you've got lots of options. IMO a p43 w/ an e7200 is definately the best route for a gamer on a budget. The e7200s are great oc'ers and are priced very well. If you want you could drop to a 65nm proc, those are expensive though. You'd likely want a e4xxx series, like an e4500, but those cost almost as much as the e7200 and are not nearly as fast. 

Sli shouldn't really be considered on a budget. What kind of budget are you looking at?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

here is my story line:

recently i bought a asus m2n sli.
so my rig was going to be:
2 x 8800gt
700watt psu xvs
3.0 amd dualcore
3gig ram
x fi xtreme

i was hoping it will beast in games like counter strike source but i was wrong getting actually LOWER than my 8500gt.. i dont know if its my psu/cpu problem or the board itself.

i ran drivers etc yada yada.. im giving up on this. i didn't flash the bios but that still doesn't fix the fact that im getting 60fps and lower with  gt8800

im trying to sell ONE graphics card and a cpu (i got 2 3.0 dual cores)



OR just rmaing this m2n sli + sell a cpu = go for the m2n sli deluxe.

after reading some rma disatisfaction.. i am trying to avoid it



my other thought is jus buying an am2 based matx and buying 8800gts (selling both of my 8800gt s) but amd is slow >_> sorry fanboys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

One think you could look into before scrapping the whole build, What is your HT multi set at?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that's not really a budget rig at all.  Huh, so I guess your no longer interested in trying to make this one work, cause this looks like a great gaming rig to me. No way no how 2 8800gt's score lower than an 8500gt. Even if sli isn't working. What brand psu is it?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

um its from ultra, 40 amp single rail i see ppl work t great with 600watt xvs so mine should work too


@Jr

no clue what you have just said.,. and im still scared of asus's rma...


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

He's talking about the BIOS options for clocking the amd. Hyper transport, or HTT, times the multiplier gives you your clock speed. What os are you using? And did you enable sli in the BIOS and in the os?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

yes sli enabled and in nvidia panel.. os is vista 32 bit.. i will check the HT for you guys


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, if I was redoing it, I would probably sell those, get a p45, e7200, and a 4850. You could then add another 4850 later, they cost $200 and are scoring quite nicely. Or you could like you said pick up a deluxe version of the board you have, although with the information I can see I don't have any idea what's causing such poor performance, but I would blame the sli first. So, you could just sell both of those and get a 8800gts 512.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

ht is on auto. 


4850? why ati


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, get cpu-z from www.cpuid.com , run it for me and post a screenshot. I beleive you may have a little something you need to do with the HT multi.

@farlex
Not tryin to be a pain bro but HTT is hyperthreading tech used in intel.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

if your wondering what the evil baby is..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> .
> 
> @farlex
> Not tryin to be a pain bro but HTT is hyperthreading tech used in intel.



Good call man thanks. I'm less familiar w/ the amd side of things. 

@jinho- I said 4850 b/c they are priced very well, and the p45 offers crossfire possiblities and excellent intel overclocking. Nvidia chipsets don't oc procs as well, and sli tends to seem a little buggier and less efficient than crossfire from ati.

Haha I've seen that before, that's great stuff, you know that's a dad thing probably.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

wolah! p45 is tooo expensive! the lowest is the msi for 110 and it looks like crap quality


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> wolah! p45 is tooo expensive! the lowest is the msi for 110 and it looks like crap quality



That's true they are a bit expensive. The p43s are cheaper, but don't have as many features, and don't have crossfire. But you could stick w/ a single card (8800gt, 8800gts,4850) anyway. Or you could stick w/ your amd set-up. Too many options and variables still for me. Decide which way you wanna go and I can help from there I guess. I think your current set-up is good, you just gotta figure out where the problem is.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

first off why theres crossfire on a matx? cause im looking for a micro for my t1000 case


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> first off why theres crossfire on a matx? cause im looking for a micro for my t1000 case



I don't know if there is one, at least on the intel side of things. There may be some amd matx cf boards.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I don't know if there is one, at least on the intel side of things. There may be some amd matx cf boards.



im completely fine with jus 1 card on my comp lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok in your bios, see if you can change your HT link to 5x versus auto. Report back when done.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 22, 2008)

gors p to 4x lol


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok, get cpu-z from www.cpuid.com , run it for me and post a screenshot. I beleive you may have a little something you need to do with the HT multi.
> 
> @farlex
> Not tryin to be a pain bro but HTT is hyperthreading tech used in intel.



HT is also Hyper Transport in AMD


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 22, 2008)

i can spedn up to 250$ on both mobo and cpu(intel)

-or-

spend up to 150$ on mobo(amd/sli)

-or-

spend 250$ on mobo (amd/nosli)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> gors p to 4x lol



So that means you can only get 4x to be stable? Or does that mean 5x is not an available option?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 22, 2008)

means 5x isnt an opotion



http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-M75SLI4#



good?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jun 22, 2008)

i still need help on my build.

heres the things i have as of now..

AN M2 ABIT(the version without vga intergrated)
3GIGS
3.0ghz DC(overclockable to 3.2 but i dont know how..)
8800gt
T1000 CASE 



LOOKING FOWARDS:

Aspire X-QPACK2 
zalman cps7xxx w/e its called
8800gt
500watt aspire
3.5gig ram
3.0 DC
gigabyte GA-MA78GM


SWEET OR WHAT  i always struggled and thought amd was HORRID compared to intel.. but o well its budget


----------



## alias_1ab (Jun 24, 2008)

jinho, my recommendation to you is to get a better brand PSU. Ultra and Aspire are not exactly top notch quality by any means and saving $30-40 now isnt going to help you a year later. i say this from experience because the Ultra X-Connect 500W PSU i bought a few years ago for $60 stopped working correctly after i installed a 8800GTS 320mb in a Evga 680i SLI board w/ E6600 cpu. my system was pushing that PSU to its limit. i put that same power supply into another system that has much lower power requirements and the computer would just turn itself off after a few minutes. I ended up replacing the PSU with an OCZ GamexStream 700W psu which costs me around $100. havent had a hiccup since.


----------

